# German Blue Ram, Bolivian Ram or Electric blue ram?



## doki (Feb 16, 2012)

German Blue Ram, Bolivian Ram or Electric blue ram?

Which do you prefer?

I've never gotten to have german rams but i did keep bolivian rams for a while because they are more hardy they can be interesting at times i always wanted a school of electric blue rams but the pricetag makes me think otherwise, here in new york they range from 30-35$ each.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Well . . . you can probably guess that I'm going to say Bolivians! I'm head over heels in love with them, and find their behavior fascinating to watch! Of course, I've never kept any of the others, and I'm totally biased.

I have to say though, with a price tag like that for the more sensitive species of Rams. . . I think you might have just answered your own question! It would be a terribly sad day if a tiny accidental wiggle in your cycle took out $150 worth of fish. . .


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

doki said:


> German Blue Ram, Bolivian Ram or Electric blue ram?
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> I've never gotten to have german rams but i did keep bolivian rams for a while because they are more hardy they can be interesting at times i always wanted a school of electric blue rams but the pricetag makes me think otherwise, here in new york they range from 30-35$ each.


I prefer which ever ones match my water chemistry.
All variant's of the German Blue ram's with few exceptions,prefer soft acidic water, and temps around 82 to 84 degrees F.
If my water was moderately hard to hard ,they would not be my choice, especially at the prices you mention.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

That's very expensive.. you may want to try ordering them online if you're will to pay that much. I had German Blues and haven't kept Bolivian rams.. I will also say I haven't had the best of luck. I bout a male and female and the male stressed out the female to a point that she died.I didn't pick up on the problem until it was too late. I then got an actual bonded pair and they spawned, but then I had issues with my tankand lost the female.. the male never ate the same after the female died and ended up dying a few months later. They can be pretty nasty to eachother... personally, I'd just go with a bonded pair if you go with German Blues or the electric blue color variation. I am not sure if Bolivians are as nasty, but they are certainly less delicate.

That is a lot for them though.. my LFS had them on sale this past weekend for $5.99, but I think they usually sell them for about $11 each. They usually have a sale if you buy a pair though..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

